# What are your favorite vehicles for towing?



## Clickster (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm starting the search for a new (for me) vehicle to tow my 13.6 NRS boat, frame, gear etc. My current vehicle works well though is getting up there in miles (160k). I want a towing capacity of $3,500 lbs. What do you guys think?


----------



## quinoa (Jul 5, 2009)

Toyota Tacoma with a topper. I tow my 14' raft on a trailer fully rigged. Roof rack for the oars. All other gear goes in the back of the truck. Plenty of room for me and a partner to travel. I guess it depends on your needs, but I'm happy with mine. Can't go wrong with a Toyota IMO.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I too am a Toyota guy but I have been converted to an AWD Astro/Safari Van. Chevy V6 tows nice, handles really well, has amazing traction. It has zero blind spots and is boxy which makes maneuvering a trailer easier and long haul highway driving more pleasant.
With the benches its a great shuttle vehicle. Without seats it has massive storage and is a great camping space (4x8 ft plywood sheets fit flat in the back). Oars fit lengthwise inside and the roof rack is bomber. Granted, sometimes I forgo the trailer and like that I can fit my entire Grand setup inside it (groover and frame on top). Mileage ain't great at 17+/-. Caveat, I have 5 year old and dog and traveling with them in my smaller yota truck can be a nuisance.


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

2000 Chevy Suburban. "Raftasaurus"

Seats five and room in the back for 4 drybox/coolers plus soft gear. Although it's 9000# tow rating may be more than you are looking for.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

another Tacoma 2012 v6 automatic 4wd with trailer tow package auto transmission. camper shell and raft trailer loaded with raft plus gear and several IK's etc. Granted it is a little slow going up the pass the tunnel at Eisenhower or wolf creek but otherwise I drive the speed limit on cruise control.

That 4 wd really comes in handy on muddy dirt launch sites.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

In the past, 2004 Toyota Tacoma and 2000 Dodge Ram 1500...currently 2013 Toyota Tacoma. Can't see directly behind when 18' cat is inflated and carried on top of utility trailer...may just use our 14' Saturn for the two of us in the future, but considering newer Ram, as we also pull a 12' box Flagstaff MAC for car camping. Love the Tacoma, work horse, reliable and decent on gas.


----------



## Elmer (Jul 6, 2018)

*As always... it depends*

Nearly anything can tow your rig to the river (including a Ford Mustang, if I remember correctly). What else are you using it for? Family mover, work needs, wood hauler, etc.

I’ve got a 3/4 ton diesel that I bought for work that can haul a stack of boats up and down passes no problem and gets respectable mileage doing it. There’s also enough room in the bed to stow a rolled boat and all the gear when the trailer takes a dive. The dream is to throw a camper in the bed for easy put in take out camping with loaded boat on the trailer. Not everyone wants/needs such a rig.

Small SUV’s can tow 1500-2000 #s no problem but if you want 3500 you’re looking into Suburban territory. Or trucks. I like the versatility of the truckbed for work and boating but now friends expect help moving 
their stuff.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

What's your main purpose of the vehicle? Do you really need something for everyday use that tows 3,500 lbs or do you think you need that for just boating?

I've been towing my inflated and fully-loaded raft with tons of gear and people with Subarus for the past 15 years or so. At first with a '94 Legacy wagon (2.2L engine) then with a '06 Outback (2.5L) and now with a '13 Outback (2.5L). I may have to drop down to 2nd for a few minutes if I'm carrying 4 people, 2 rafts and full gear back from an autumn overnight trip on EB Vail Pass, but other than that the 'Roos have worked fine for me. On a round trip from Denver to Westwater I'll get about 19.5 mpg, and about 25 mpg otherwise. Key to this is having a modified aluminum sled trailer that only weighs about 250 lbs. 

Here's a search of a few other threads where folks talk about what vehicles they use for towing.

Don't let the tail wag the dog.

-AH


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm the original owner of a 1997 Tacoma 4wd Xtra cab V6 (5VZ engine) manual five speed. 212121 miles or so. Original clutch. Replaced front brakes once. I'm on my third timing belt. I'm on my fifth set of tires. I expect to keep this truck another five years (50,000 miles). Rated to tow 5,000 pounds.


It didn't even have a tow hitch until a year or so ago. I pull a 12' Iron Eagle Versa Max raft trailer (850 pounds empty) with an NRS E-150 with frame, dry boxes, and cooler. This is the newer version of the Iron Eagle with the torsion axle. I love it. My previous trailer was a Frankentrailer that was, I believe, originally a travel trailer converted to a deckover. I think EZCruzer is the current owner of that trailer. It was huge. 



Pulls just fine. Going up some of the tall grades on I-5 (Rice Hill, Sexton Summit, etc.), I have to downshift to 4th gear, and sometimes it slows down. But it's pretty damn reliable. 



In a few years when it's time to part ways, if this truck was still available new, I would buy it again. I have no idea if the current Tacoma models (or Tundras) are as reliable. I think they are more powerful, and they might get better fuel economy. They sure have some nicer outfitting, but other companies have even better outfitting. A larger truck could take a cab-over camper, which would be REALLY sweet unless that overloads the truck when pulling the trailer.


I would consider switching to a van. The down side of vans is that you get to ride in the same compartment as your stinky river gear. I like stuffing that in the back of the truck. Plus, I can use the bed as a truck bed for hauling.


I definitely like the low range to get off of steep ramps, especially with a manual transmission. I back all the way into the water, and I really don't want to be the entertainment by dumping the truck out into the river, too. The 4WD system on this truck is an auto disconnecting differential. Manual hubs would let me use low range in 2WD, which would also be nice. The 4WD is definitely a bonus when the ramp has slime on it or is loose gravel. I just slowly dump the clutch and quietly crawl out without scratching the tires.


The only thing I'd like to add is a way to also tow a bicycle to run shuttle for day trips so we can do it with just one vehicle.


Part of me thinks it would be great to get a Ford Econoline. That way, I could tow my E-150 with an E-150. But then again, I'm kind of goofy.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Just like Andy I tow just fine with my soob. What are you getting rid of? 165k is low mileage for a subaru. Trueth is it's low mileage for any modern car.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, agree pretty much anything is going to haul a raft trailer but another vote for a Suburban. 

Just allot of versatility with them. 4WD with good clearance but also a roomy, comfortable ride for allot of people and still space for a shit ton of gear.

Loaded down, mine still gets 17+mpg, too. 

The huge 31+ gallon gas tank gives you a ton of range when out in Booneyville,UT or the whatnots, as well.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

My vote is for a Toyota Tundra. It's a little bit bigger than a Tacoma for more gear and a V8 helps you get over the hills with ease. It's nice for driving around town or hauling crap to he dump.


----------



## CU_Mateo (Jul 22, 2016)

I had two Toyota Tacomas before switching to a Toyota Tundra (5.7L). The gas mileage isn't much different. My last Tacoma (2005) I was getting 18MPG, in the Tundra (2012) I get 16MPG. The Tundra's drive on the highway/dirt roads very well but are much less capable offroad compared to the Tacoma. Despite, I would choose the Tundra again and again!


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> What's your main purpose of the vehicle? Do you really need something for everyday use that tows 3,500 lbs or do you think you need that for just boating?.........Don't let the tail wag the dog.


Spot on. A fully loaded 13.6 raft and trailer weigh 1,000-1,500 lbs.

Towing capacity table


----------



## Clickster (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful rig/set-up.


----------



## Clickster (Sep 5, 2011)

Good points. Thank you for the Axle Adviser database. My one and only everyday vehicle needs to be able to tow my trailer/boat too. With trailer, boat, dry boxes, frame, oars, gear and up to 5 people (including me) I was aiming for a towing capacity of at least 3k pounds. Maybe I'm overestimating that.


----------



## Clickster (Sep 5, 2011)

Really interesting response. Thanks. I think I've seen you on Vail Pass! (Kidding.) I have a 2005 Volvo XC70 AWD that's my all-around car, and I have zero complaints about its ability to tow. Just looking at all options for my next vehicle.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Power Wagon is my preferred raft tow rig.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

If you go with a pickup get a version with 4 full-sized doors. I've had extra cabs, cabs with the suicide door with seating in the back, and 4 full sized doors. Wouldn't get anything else but 4 full sized doors now.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I would say Tundra or F150 V8s. Make sure you go with a crew cab. I love mine to reduce costs on shuttles, trips etc. The V8 is tried and true and will do whatever you need. Tacos are nice but a bit underpowered when you start talking loaded trailers.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

I got rid of the 5.7 Toyota and got an f150 ecoboost. The 5.7 tundra was an absolute dog here at elevations, especially in the winter towing snowmobiles. The f150 is fun to drive and the twin turbos will blow the doors off pretty much any NA engine out there. Personal preference for me. Anything will tow a 700lb raft and trailer setup.


----------



## MontanaMule (Jun 29, 2017)

We currently have a F-150 crew cab that we use with no complaints. I am looking at buying 2nd AWD vehicle for around town and still able to tow the raft and trailer. Leaning towards a Ford Edge.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Lots of good responses here. As with buying an RV, everything is a compromise between ground clearance, tow capacity, interior room, and fuel economy.


I have a F150 Ecoboost. Sure like handling and responsiveness, and a 32gal tank and super long range. Downside is 15mpg, but with a 32gal tank, you notice the fuel economy less. If I were buying used, look at a 5.0L. Similar fuel economy and performance, but fewer moving parts and spinning slower.

Any 1/2T Suburban will have plenty of towing capacity, and depending on your gearing could see 19-20mpg in the late 90's-early '00's Vortecs. Nice space inside to sleep, add a shelf/bed and can still sleep while storing camping gear (same for a pickup with canopy topper). Tahoes are too short.


I had an '06 Tundra, older rounded body style with a double cab. Still miss that truck. Got 18+mpg before E85, and it was a super comfy driver. Good for towing up to about 5k.
Tacomas are great--newer have better towing capacity than the older ones, but the old mid-90's had super reliable 2.7l and 3.4l engines.

I once had a '93 Dodge Grand Caravan that was an awesome camp/shuttle rig. Can't argue with the Astros, either, as their AWD is legit.


Also decide if this will be a dedicated towrig or daily driver.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm running a 2015 Chevy Colorado crew cab. By far the best river rig I've ever had. 22-24 MPG. 4WD, 7500 lb tow package, 310 hp, not one problem.


----------



## benijana (Jul 26, 2018)

Toyota Tacoma, 2014 6cyl 4wd. tows my 12' steel deckover trailer and 15' cat incredibly. I tend to keep a lot of the gear in the truck bed, just to keep weight off the raft/trailer. Rear visibility is a little tough, so really rely on side-mirrors. The Tacoma tows great on highway and handles smoothly on rough put-in/take-out roads. Haven't had an issue with power, 4wd definitely comes in handy on steep ramps.


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

I've towed my raft/trailer for years with my VW GTI, but I have been frustrated when I want to tow heavier items (renting a wood chipper, hauling rock, etc) so my next vehicle I'm hoping to have higher tow capacity. I'm not shooting for 3500 lbs, but a couple vehicles on my list can tow that.

I'm seeing a lot of recommendations for trucks, but if you (like me) would hate driving a truck on a daily basis you could look at:

Mazda CX-5/9
Volvo v60
Toyota RAV4
Porsche Macan
Audi Q5

I haven't test driven any of them, so I might end up unsatisfied with them all and doing what I did last time: buy the car I want to drive daily that can tow my raft when needed, and rent a truck on the rare occasions I need more.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*4Runner*

We towed our raft and trailer (often with friends rafts stacked on top) for 15 years with our 2004 Honda Pilot. The transmission finally imploded on our way back from a Rogue trip over Memorial Day this year (thankfully close to home and not up on Bear Camp road), and left us just one week to figure out what we were going to get to replace it before a Middle Fork trip. We had been toying with all kinds of options for several years as the mileage crept up and the downshifts got harder on the Pilot, but when push came to shove the wife and I both immediately turned to a Toyota 4Runner. We had though about a Tacoma, but the bigger rear seat and enclosed back were the deal sealers for us for all the other purposes we use it for. It is big enough for us both to sleep in the back (with the dog) and actually gets better mileage (towing the trailer, at least) than the Pilot ever did (17+/- vs. 12+/-). And now, we have a new hobby of exploring 4wd roads well beyond what the poor old Honda could have mustered (it was game, and we tried).

We are really happy with the 4Runner so far. It is fun to drive, looks cooler than the Honda could ever hope to, and is really one of the last old-school body-on-frame sport utilities. They are also surprisingly affordable new as long as you stay away from the TRD Pro. On the downside, it drives like the old-school body-on- frame truck that it is, are way too expensive used (good if you are a seller), and the mileage ain't so great. Whatever you choose will be a trade-off somewhere. There is no silver bullet perfect vehicle. Our other car is a Subaru WRX, so we have both ends of the driving fun covered now...


----------



## thefrozentundra (Aug 19, 2011)

RAM 1500 eco diesel 

Towed with a Honda Pilot for 5 years and it did fine. Hardly noticed fully rigged 14 ft raft was back there, but I recently got a RAM 1500 eco diesel to increase towing capacity for other trailers and wanted better mileage. I love it. Way better to throw all your gear in the back of a truck with a topper than in the SUV with you. Gets great mileage, mid 20’s on the highway while towing and with a ton of gear in the back. 28+ on the highway when not towing. Low 20’s in the city. Blows the doors off any other truck mileage wise. Drives really well, nice interior. I have zero complaints.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Clickster said:


> I'm starting the search for a new (for me) vehicle to tow my 13.6 NRS boat, frame, gear etc. My current vehicle works well...... I want a towing capacity of $3,500 lbs.
> 
> My one and only everyday vehicle needs to be able to tow my trailer/boat too. With trailer, boat, dry boxes, frame, oars, gear and up to 5 people (including me) I was aiming for a towing capacity of at least 3k pounds.
> 
> I have a 2005 Volvo XC70 AWD that's my all-around car, and I have zero complaints about its ability to tow. Just looking at all options for my next vehicle.





jaffy said:


> I'm seeing a lot of recommendations for trucks, but if you (like me) would hate driving a truck on a daily basis ........buy the car I want to drive daily that can tow my raft when needed, and rent a truck on the rare occasions I need more.


You should look at a smaller, used, diesel SUV, such as a VW Toureg, Audi Q5, BMW X3 or MB GLK 250. A low mile used one costs 25-30K. You might not be able to comfortably fit 5 people, but they are AWD, have more towing capacity than you need and would be a good everyday driver. My wife has one of these and it gets 40 mpg on the highway and 31+ mpg towing. Some of these vehicles have run flat tires, which I don't like for longer trips, so I bought a used wheel and mounted it on my raft trailer.


----------



## jimbridge2010 (Feb 17, 2015)

last year i got a new to me Toyota Tundra 1st gen (00-06, mine is an 06), i was looking for a Tacoma but around Denver they are just as expensive as the tundra so i figured why not?

ill never go back.

I haul a single axle trailer that can take my 18 foot raft loaded for a week long trip 80 mph up I-70, can haul 3 buddies comfortably and still have the bed of the truck to take even more stuff. 

first generation Tundra all the way


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MT4Runner said:


> I had an '06 Tundra, older rounded body style with a double cab. Still miss that truck. Got 18+mpg before E85, and it was a super comfy driver. Good for towing up to about 5k.





jimbridge2010 said:


> last year i got a new to me Toyota Tundra 1st gen (00-06, mine is an 06), i was looking for a Tacoma but around Denver they are just as expensive as the tundra so i figured why not?
> 
> ill never go back.
> 
> ...


What do you get for fuel economy?
That's the most comfortable pickup I have ever driven. I told people it was like driving a Lexus SUV with a pickup bed.


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

Ford F150 crew cab, with shell. Pulls a TON lots of space to throw stuff in the "back" and can hold 5 adults in the cab. Mine is a 2007 and goes strong


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Interesting question. I don't know what I'd go with now. I hope to get another 150k out of my "04" double cab Tacoma TRD. Several people mentioned how doggie they are when towing going up the passes but first when towing I deactivate overdrive(recommended in manual) then I shift down to second and away I go. It is a bit noisy but the tachometer indicates that everything is fine. My only real complaint are the brakes when seem undersized for towing so I'm religious about engine braking on descents(which is also noisy). Maybe being noisy is my biggest complaint. Well, the suspension is a bit stiff but it is a truck afterall.

Whatever I get would still need to be a 4WD. The Tacoma TRD package I found to be great when doing 4WD field work in Mexico, AZ or NV or just recreating closer to home(White Rim Trail). The larger pickups I don't think would suit me as well for 4WDing.

Since so many people mentioned Tacomas, has anyone else noticed how squirrely they get when the tire pressure is above what is recommended in the manual(on the door post). At 32 psi mine is all over the road. The lube shops insist on putting 35 psi in which case the truck is almost unmanageable. I tell them to go with what is on the door post(26 psi) and invariably they give me back talk. I have to also get pushy about the psi in my Forester when getting a lube job. GO WITH WHAT IS ON THE DOOR POST DUDE!


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

F150 Eco 4 dr 6' bed with a topper here. Probably not what the OP is looking for but works for us. Can pull three boats inflated and gear, haul six people (five is more comfortable), and it has a key pad for the door locks so no stashing keys.

Or, for those hard to reach put ins...a '97 Landcruiser. Three boats rolled, six people, and more fun per gallon than should be legal.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I've always been a van person. You can move around in them when your cruising down the road and sleep stealthily about anywhere you travel. Your sleeping quarters are warm when you get there. Captain chairs for everyone. Nothing like a van to get friendly in, while shuttling 20 people and a 5 stack out of Hecla. :-D 

I've owned Ford, Chevy and Dodge over the years and never had good gas mileage towing, till I bought my last one. A 1995 Ford one ton with the 7.3 liter turbo diesel. Found it on Craig's list and had to put some money into it since I bought it, but couldn't be happier now.

I'm usually pulling a flat bed two axle trailer full of gear and boats or my Wellcraft power boat over the passes on my way to a river or lake. In the past, I've been lucky to get 9 miles to the gallon on I-70 headed toward Utah. Towing with my latest van gets me around 16 miles to the gallon over the passes. On our recent trip to Page without towing anything, we averaged 19.5 miles to the gallon. With it's 30+ gallon tank, running out of gas in Utah or Arizona wasn't a worry. One of the best things about a diesel is running cruise control up to the tunnel without missing a beat.

This is my first Diesel and I'm learning they have their flaws and tricks, but I couldn't be happier with my find. Now that I've gone Diesel......I'll never go back.... when it comes to traveling cross country pulling anything.....or not :mrgreen: The newer Diesels get even better mileage, so if you can afford one....


----------



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

You literally need nothing special to tow one raft a few weekends. A honda civic could tow it.
For everything else nothing beats a diesel.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I love my 1999 f-350 Crew Cab 7.3l turbo diesel. Hauls 6 adults, all the gear for everyone, coolers, dryboxes and 2 rafts. I regularly get ~19mpg to Deso and/or Moab from front range of NoCo. 
I also love towing into 4x4 put-ins with my 2006 Jeep...it's an adventure!
The best family experience for day trippin or weekend camping is the 2008 Toyota Highlander...leather seats and good stereo!
The 2010 V6 Toyota Rav 4 pegs the transmission temp gauge on long pulls uphill....So I don't recommend.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

For my current truck I was going to get a Toyota but they are crazy over priced, I found I could get a larger, nicer, newer lower mileage domestic truck for LESS then a Tundra or Tacoma. I would look hard at the '99-06 run off GM trucks and SUV's they are really solid, ride nice, quiet inside and easy to work on. If you get serious I'm happy to give you more info on this lineup.


----------



## td (Apr 7, 2005)

I've had a couple Tundra's, my 01 made it to 230k miles for me without any mechanical issues beyond routine maintenance and it's still going strong for the guy I sold it to 4 years ago- most reliable vehicle I've ever had. It drove great, was built like a tank and stayed tight the whole time I owned it. For the most part it got 17-19mpg on the highway, I think with 4 adults and two full raft rigs/cooolers/gear in the back (not on a trailer) to Idaho it averaged 17-18. Don't really know what it got towing, but a couple mpg less for sure. 

My new Tundra ('15) gets about the same gas milage if not a little better, is way bigger and has a lot more power and room. I need the capacity for work, but it and anything in its class are complete overkill for towing a raft. Resale on Toyotas is a bit insane (I could have sold my newer truck for about what I paid for it for the first three years I owned it), but for me the premium is worth it to get Toyota reliability. I hate having my truck in the shop. That said, as some other folks have mentioned there are some other similar sized trucks out there with some newer technologies than the Tundras (the new F150's in particular) that get better mileage with similar or better power. Really any half ton truck you buy today has the capacity of a 3/4 ton from 5-10 years ago.


----------



## ohioboater (Jun 14, 2016)

GeoRon said:


> Since so many people mentioned Tacomas, has anyone else noticed how squirrely they get when the tire pressure is above what is recommended in the manual(on the door post). At 32 psi mine is all over the road. The lube shops insist on putting 35 psi in which case the truck is almost unmanageable. I tell them to go with what is on the door post(26 psi) and invariably they give me back talk. I have to also get pushy about the psi in my Forester when getting a lube job. GO WITH WHAT IS ON THE DOOR POST DUDE!


Door post isn't always correct. Back in the late 90s, I had an Eagle Talon that listed 26 or 28 PSI on the door post and in the owner's manual. I had never owned a vehicle with low profile tires before, so it never occurred to me that running such low pressure in tires with a 50% height ratio was not a good idea. 2 smallish potholes and 3 dented rims later, I learned my lesson.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

ohioboater said:


> Door post isn't always correct. Back in the late 90s, I had an Eagle Talon that listed 26 or 28 PSI on the door post and in the owner's manual. I had never owned a vehicle with low profile tires before, so it never occurred to me that running such low pressure in tires with a 50% height ratio was not a good idea. 2 smallish potholes and 3 dented rims later, I learned my lesson.



I run the tires on my Tacoma a little higher than what's listed on the door pillar (26 and 29). The tires that came with the truck were made of a substance that wasn't much tougher than deli meat, and their max inflation was maybe 35 psi. I had several flats just on gravel roads until I got some decent tires. I had a set of tires that were probably re-badged Yokahama Super Diggers, and I've had three sets of BFG ATs since then; their max pressure is 50 psi. Running one of the sets of BFGs at posted pressure put uneven wear on them. My tire store suggested increasing pressure for a while. It never really helped, but they were still great tires. I run about 33 psi for whatever it's worth, and I get decent wear. I haven't noticed the truck being squirrely unless it's pumped up to 35 or more. But that wouldn't be the case with other tires.


----------



## spokanefisherman (Sep 28, 2018)

I think everything has been covered, but there is definitely more to your riddle than just towing capacity. I'm another Toyota guy. If you want a truck I'd say tundra crew cab. If you transport more than 5 people on a regular basis I'd say Sequoia. And if you really want to roll in style I'd say 100 series Land Cruiser.

I'm curious about the guys who tow with Subarus. I know that weight isn't an issue but how about the air resistance? The silhouette of the raft is bigger than the silhouette of the car.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

spokanefisherman said:


> I'm curious about the guys who tow with Subarus. I know that weight isn't an issue but how about the air resistance? The silhouette of the raft is bigger than the silhouette of the car.


No problem towing an inflated raft mounded with gear - it's right behind the car and doesn't stick out enough to cause a great deal of drag. Once I'm up to speed I barely notice the trailer unless there's a hill or stiff headwind. 

The real resistance comes when you're hauling two inflated boats at speed, then the second boat acts like a drogue chute. If I'm taking two boats, I'll roll one and put it in the bow of the inflated boat. That works fine even with the extra cooler sticking up slightly above the profile of the inflated raft.

I attempted hauling two inflated boats back when I still had my old '94 Legacy wagon with a 2.2L engine. There was just too much wind resistance to get over about 70 mph on the highway so we pulled off and deflated and rolled the top boat - no problem after that. I haven't bothered to try hauling a second inflated boat long distance with the subsequent '06 Outback (2.5L engine, totaled by the hailstorm last year) or my the '13 Outback (2.5L engine) that I have now. I did haul 3 inflated rigs from Hecla to FB this spring and it did fine but we didn't go fast and I wouldn't want to do a long haul that way due to the poor mileage and strain it would put on the engine.

When I first considered getting a trailer I explored having one custom built by one of the best rafting metal fab guys around, but discovered the weight of a steel trailer would've taken most of the towing capacity of the old '94 Legacy. Custom built aluminum would have been really expensive so I got a 250 lb. aluminum snowmobile trailer and had Marshall modify it for rafting. 

95% of my vehicle needs can be met with the Subaru, so I don't want to be stuck with a big 15 mpg truck that I'd need only for the remaining 5% spent going rafting. 

Don't let the tail wag the dog,

-AH


----------



## spokanefisherman (Sep 28, 2018)

Andy H. said:


> No problem towing an inflated raft mounded with gear - it's right behind the car and doesn't stick out enough to cause a great deal of drag. The real resistance comes when you're hauling two inflated boats at speed, then the second boat acts like a drogue chute. If I'm taking two boats, I'll roll one and put it in the bow of the inflated boat. That works fine even with the extra cooler sticking up slightly above the profile of the inflated raft.
> 
> The attempt hauling two inflated boats was back when I still had my old '94 Legacy wagon with a 2.2L engine. When I realized there was just too much wind resistance to get over about 70 mph on the highway we pulled off and deflated and rolled the top boat - no problem after that. I haven't bothered to try hauling a second inflated boat with the subsequent '06 Outback (2.5L engine, totaled by the hailstorm last year) or my the '13 Outback (2.5L engine) that I have now.
> 
> ...


Andy, 

That's great info. Thanks for the reply. The reason for my curiosity is because I pull my raft with a 4cyl Rav4. I have the adventure series with the beefed up alternator and coolers. On paper it is rated to tow 3500lbs. 

I have an aire 143d and a Tightlines trailer (it shows 500lbs on my registration). So I would estimate the total weight at about 800lbs. My Rav4 is an absolute dog when towing. I have two mountain passes to climb on the way to the local trout stream and two significant grades on the way to the Steelhead rivers. I'm normally in sport mode and manually shifted down to 3rd gear and it's all I can do to hold 45mph. My assumption has always been that I'm fighting wind resistance. Or maybe I'm just bringing a knife to a gunfight? 

Either way I should have listened to the Mrs. and got a 4Runner. :roll:


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Keep in mind that the maximum towing capacity is just that, the maximum that you ever really want to tow with it. My wife has an xterra that claims 5,000 lbs towing capacity. I have reached that a few times and it was not pleasant. I wouldn't ever want to haul a rig down Sand Wash or Clay hills with a maxed out rig. Likewise, my truck claims 13,000 lbs max towing capacity. One time I towed a fifth wheel camper that was a little over that and it was scary. That was with a gooseneck hitch and trailer brakes on the highway.


----------

